# Game 32, Bucks vs Heat



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> TEAMS: Bucks (13-18) vs. Miami Heat (27-9).
> 
> WHEN:6:30 p.m. Tuesday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/112838494.html

Twice in 4 days. Who made this schedule?


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Haven't seen our crew in action in too long. I'm making sure to catch this one, there's enough intrigue involved.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

36 Karat said:


> Haven't seen our crew in action in too long. I'm making sure to catch this one, there's enough intrigue involved.


I had an appointment and caught the end of the second half on the radio, and the start of the third. Couldn't believe the Bucks had more free throw attempts than Miami at the half.
\
Unfortunately, it looks like Miami is pulling away now.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Ikes, we let them get points in bunches. That's what killed us. Our continued shooting woes didn't help either.


----------

